
“special chars in the pw field are run by SQL and may cause errors” - Mithaldu
http://wogcc.state.wy.us/SundryPassWord.cfm
======
dragonwriter
Advertising SQL injection vulnerability? Priceless.

(The grammar, style, and the use of the term "Pass Word" also are, well,
_special_.)

------
byoung2
And the Pass Word "sundry" actually works!

------
nanodano
That's brilliant.

